# spadefish techniques



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I did a search for jigging for spadefish, or other techniques to catch them, is there anyone out there who could give me a little info on just exactly how to target them. The only thing I found was to use an in-line bobber with a one ounce weight. (but that was for seagull.)

I am going to Harrison's, and I know to use clams, but how do you rig it? Or do you just fish the bottom? I have never caught one, or even seen one caught, other that accidentally in a cast net, oh, and I have never fished with clams before either.

Any help would be appreciated.

(I am using a abu 6500 c3 with 15# test adn a one peice med action 6'6" rod.)

Todd


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Heres my rig and setup. Im using a penn 320 gti with a penn mariner rod(sometin like that) spooled with 30 lb spider. Spades really fight hard so you need some strong stuff. I take swivel and put it 5 feet above the end of the line. Then i slide one of those big bobbers on. I dont know what there called but there like 8 inches long and you just slide it on the line. Then i put a 1 ounce sliding sinker on. At the very end i put size 1/0 red gatamusku hook on. It will bunch up when your about to cast so its bobber on top then sinker then hook. When it goes on the water the float floats up to the swivel then stops and the weight keeps the hook at around 5 feet deep. I use SMALL pieces of clam. I have never been to harrison pier but i bet the spadefish will be right under the pilings. Just get it near structure and wait. When the fish hits free spool it and count to 5. When you get to 5 put it in gear and fit it. I hope that helps.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks fishnkid,

I have a 320GT2 with 20# mono on a penn special boat rod. You think it would be wiser to use that instead of the abu 6500?

Also, I think I know what you are talking about with those floats. They are not slip floats are they. they will hold the bait at whatever depth you put it at and it won't adj, correct?

Thank you fishnkid.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I'd suggest using the 320GTI from the pier. You can get away with the abu but you may lose some lifespan in heaving those monster over the rail unless you bring a drop net. Plus you need the extra muscle to keep them out of the pilings.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

We fish for spade 2-3 times a year. I idea is to go light on tackle, and use as little hardware in your presentation of a bait to the fish. The fish pull hard, but can easily be subdued on 15lb tackle.

We use small high quality hooks 1/0 or smaller - try the red tinted hooks if you can find them. Do not use cheaper "100 for a dollar" type hooks, they're made of cheap steel that straightens easily losing you fish. Spades will make a joke of these hooks - ask "Goat".

Use a 1' piece of 30-40 leader tied directly to the fishing line - no swivel (or use on if you must). Line in the 15lb test should be just fine. Snell the hook on to the leader.

Cut a 1" x 1/4" strip of clam, put it on the hook, and start fishing. The bait rigged in this will drift very near the surface, most usually where the spades are.

For a bit of depth add some small pinch-on sinkers. 

I do not use floats and do well. Some folks like to use floats, which is fine, but if the line breaks off the hapless spade will be left towing a float for who knows how long.

Clam is the bait!!

Lou


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Nice spades heaver. Whered you catch them?


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Yes, they're big boys from the Chesapeake Light Tower.

Lou


----------

